# Altitude and Physiology



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I have been in Ajijic for the last four days and there is something strange, or I just may be crazy (which is a distinct possibility). My appetite has changed. In the USA, three squares and a snack are needed to get me through the day. Up here, a small breakfast, a moderate lunch and then we are hard pressed to eat a "normal" dinner, I am just not hungry. Please tell me I'm not crazy. :confused2:

I mean I even stopped in a Mickey D's in Guad and couldn't finish my usual Cuarto Libre and fries. But I am very thirsty.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> I have been in Ajijic for the last four days and there is something strange, or I just may be crazy (which is a distinct possibility). My appetite has changed. In the USA, three squares and a snack are needed to get me through the day. Up here, a small breakfast, a moderate lunch and then we are hard pressed to eat a "normal" dinner, I am just not hungry. Please tell me I'm not crazy. :confused2:
> 
> I mean I even stopped in a Mickey D's in Guad and couldn't finish my usual Cuarto Libre and fries. But I am very thirsty.


Take it easy the first few days. You may even slip into a different routine...

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> I have been in Ajijic for the last four days and there is something strange, or I just may be crazy (which is a distinct possibility). My appetite has changed. In the USA, three squares and a snack are needed to get me through the day. Up here, a small breakfast, a moderate lunch and then we are hard pressed to eat a "normal" dinner, I am just not hungry. Please tell me I'm not crazy. :confused2:
> 
> I mean I even stopped in a Mickey D's in Guad and couldn't finish my usual Cuarto Libre and fries. But I am very thirsty.


It is very dry this time of year. That explains the thirsty. I don't know about the loss of appetite. I can always eat.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

How are you enjoying the stay so far? Tell Grizzy I said hello. How long are you going to be there this time down?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Grizzy's car broke down, so the meet was off. We'll catch up with her next time. Here until Easter Sunday - we leave that afternoon. Today we are going to look at a rental house we met with the agent, looked at the pics and if we love it, it's Let's Make A Deal time for renting it. No we are not buying. There are no words to describe our time here, couldn't have come at a better one. We are staying next door to the guy who produces the passion play, has been for 30 years. What a nice surprise.

Question: Do y'all think that starting a thread about my week here holds any value to the rest of the people reading the forum? What I've experienced is not much different from anyone, so I tend to doubt that a "What I Did on My Vacation in Ajijic" holds any value.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I, personally and perhaps selfishly, would find it helpful, as Lakeside is the prime area we're thinking of.

You are a good and descriptive writer; your take aways would be good to hear.

I'm particularly interested in the evolution of your decision to do two things:
1) use a rental agent instead of renting from an owner and
2) live in Ajijic VS other towns in the area.

Come on! You can do it!


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I am so sad my ball joints took 3 days to replace, I was looking forward to the day with Mrs FHBoy.
The thirst is probably a combination of the dryness, hot sun and altitude. Drink a lot of water to keep hydrated. My appetite changed here and changes with the seasons. After the fresh healthy food lakeside I get a bit nauseated by the fast food offerings in the malls and around Guad. I actually prefer veggies and fresh fish a lot more. 

I suspect the McD's was like a comfort food, a known commodity in a new culture but once you got it the taste was not what you wanted after eating our great food 

Dying to know if you found a great rental. I say start a new thread!


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

And I have to put in a plug for the mechanics at Escalera in Riberas. Despite taking two days longer than anticipated they did a great job and charged less than quoted and showed me the parts that needed replacing as well as the new parts once done. Aaron was very concerned that I knew everything they had done and why. The whole job was $2000 pesos including bushings, alignment and they checked the transfer case on my four wheel as well. So it took forever but the suv rides like new again.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Question: Do y'all think that starting a thread about my week here holds any value to the rest of the people reading the forum? What I've experienced is not much different from anyone, so I tend to doubt that a "What I Did on My Vacation in Ajijic" holds any value.


I too would be interested in your observations. I always enjoy seeing something through someone elses eyes. Everyone's observations are slightly or even completely different and therefore the same goes for conclusions. Not right or wrong, just different. You can benefit from the kernels that you missed. Go for it FHBoy. Use your creative writing juices and make up a good story! :clap2:


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Grizzy's car broke down, so the meet was off. We'll catch up with her next time. Here until Easter Sunday - we leave that afternoon. Today we are going to look at a rental house we met with the agent, looked at the pics and if we love it, it's Let's Make A Deal time for renting it. No we are not buying. There are no words to describe our time here, couldn't have come at a better one. We are staying next door to the guy who produces the passion play, has been for 30 years. What a nice surprise.
> 
> Question: Do y'all think that starting a thread about my week here holds any value to the rest of the people reading the forum? What I've experienced is not much different from anyone, so I tend to doubt that a "What I Did on My Vacation in Ajijic" holds any value.


Yes do start a thread if you have the time.

I had the opportunity to see the stage and outfits for the original Passion Play when I had lived in Germany. The play is done every 10 years and is sold out 100 years in advance when I was there. The play is done in Oberammerrgau Germany Oberammergau Passion Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Can't wait for my turn to go down this July! Have fun this weekend it will prove to be a Great Time for you guys! Take photos please and post when you have a chance.

Please, please........:clap2:


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

Grizzy said:


> And I have to put in a plug for the mechanics at Escalera in Riberas. Despite taking two days longer than anticipated they did a great job and charged less than quoted and showed me the parts that needed replacing as well as the new parts once done. Aaron was very concerned that I knew everything they had done and why. The whole job was $2000 pesos including bushings, alignment and they checked the transfer case on my four wheel as well. So it took forever but the suv rides like new again.


NICE! that would have cost about 3x's more if done here. AND they would have tried to have you replace most of the front end also.


----------



## kokiwebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Ajijic isn't really at a high altitude, so it may be just a normal cycle of little hunger you are going through (happens to me) or the dry climate that is getting to you. This said, Ajijic isn't that dry either because of the lake...


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

It is relative to what you are used to. When I moved to Ajijic I went from zero altitude (sea level) rain forest to a mile high altitude and muchmore dry. You bet I had an acclimation period. And it is quite different on my skin and breathing even after over a year.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I did notice a difference in appetite and breathing. We are sea level east coasters, so it is different. But the big thing was MsFHBOY arthritic knee, it didn't hurt and she walked a lot. When she got back here in Baltimore, now it hurts again. I can only attribute that to a vast difference in humidity, even though these is a lake in Ajijic. It is nice to have a bit more oxygen, I will say that-but that is hardly a deal breaker!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> I did notice a difference in appetite and breathing. We are sea level east coasters, so it is different. But the big thing was MsFHBOY arthritic knee, it didn't hurt and she walked a lot. When she got back here in Baltimore, now it hurts again. I can only attribute that to a vast difference in humidity, even though these is a lake in Ajijic. It is nice to have a bit more oxygen, I will say that-but that is hardly a deal breaker!


A dry climate is great for arthritic pain. Once you move permanently to Mexico and have spent extended periods of time here, the altitude will cease to be a problem.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

There are also many choice of place to live in the high plains away from the ocean in Mexico. Just 70 km from where we live is such a place. And there is a lake stocked with fish nearby too. Soo many choices, so little time!


----------

